# Shazam consomme énormément de batterie en arrière-plan



## nanro (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je constate pour la deuxième fois en peu de temps que Shazam a consommé environ 30 % de l’autonomie de mon iPhone 8 Plus en une nuit alors que le téléphone était en mode avion (7h environ). J’ai effectivement utilisé Shazam peu avant de le placer en mode avion. La dernière fois où cela m’était arrivé j’avais désinstallé puis réinstallé Shazam. Malheureusement, je vois que ça n’a pas suffit.

La fonction batterie de l’iPhone indique que durant les heures de la nuit 100% de la consommation batterie est due à Shazam en arrière-plan.

Quelqu’un d’autre a-t-il déjà eu le problème ?

En attendant une mise à jour de Shazam, je vais essayer de penser à tuer l’appli Shazam après chaque utilisation, bien que cette façon de faire soit en principe déconseillée par Apple.


----------

